# Navarre running of the bulls !!!



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

NEVER seen reds schooling like this morning -- appx 150-175 yards long and 50-60 yards wide and BOILING the water !!! Many long timers as well expressed that they had never seen reds like this school massing and eating. They turned and headed toward the pier like an army !!! Nailed this one on the first cast with Rapala and bubble ---- 23.5 lbs and released in great shape


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

softbutchharley said:


> NEVER seen reds schooling like this morning -- appx 150-175 yards long and 50-60 yards wide and BOILING the water !!! Many long timers as well expressed that they had never seen reds like this school massing and eating. They turned and headed toward the pier like an army !!! Nailed this one on the first cast with Rapala and bubble ---- 23.5 lbs and released in great shape


Nice!
Just curious, what direction were they heading?


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

I've seen them like that out at the piers but not in a very long time.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I've seen trout like that but not reds. I've seen trout so thick churning the water you'd catch one just about every cast. You'd have to reel like hell to beat the pelicans in.


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

barefoot said:


> Nice!
> Just curious, what direction were they heading?


West toward Pensacola..


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Yep that's what they do. Tell me again why Pensacola needs a hatchery?


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

barefoot said:


> Nice!
> Just curious, what direction were they heading?


Local FaceBook groups have reports of them being in the Pensacola bay this week.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I've seen em boiling like that in the bay....then video of them in the gulf! You were in the right place at the right time!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

SpeedoJosh said:


> Local FaceBook groups have reports of them being in the Pensacola bay this week.


Cool, Josh...want to go and stretch out the line on our reels a bit?
Let me know....


----------

